# "APPLYING SECURITY POLICY" AT STARTUP



## farhan_alam99 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi. I get this message in win 2000 "applying securitypolicy" on startup (that is before the login screen appears) and it hangs in there for atleast 10-15 minuites. It only happens at the start of the day. Any ideas what's goin on?

System information:

Intel 810e Motherboard
intel 800 Mhz processor
40 GB HD
128 MB RAM
Connect to the net via intranet

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Did you recently change secruity settings? You do this from the gpedit (Group Policy editor). You may changed alot of settings then it must change them each time. I would check to make sure you didn't change any important settings in there. It is a very dangerous place, if you don't know what you are doing.


----------

